# Scanner geht mal wieder ned! [Solved]

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Nach ca 2 Monaten wollte ich heute wieder was einscannen, aber siehe da Scanner geht nicht mehr!

Vor den 2 Monaten lief er, an den Einstellungen wurde nichts verändert nur halt upgrades gemacht.

Ist sicher wieder ein kleiner Fehler aber ich find ihn im Moment nicht... Wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen kann  :Wink: 

Es handelt sich um einen Canon CanoScan LiDE 20 als make option muss man jedoch plustek nehmen (früher wars so).

Infos:

Als root:

```
gentoo ~ # scanimage -L

device `plustek:libusb:001:002' is a Canon N670U/N676U/LiDE20 USB flatbed scanner

gentoo ~ #

```

Als User:

```
angelus@gentoo ~ $ sane-find-scanner

  # sane-find-scanner will now attempt to detect your scanner. If the

  # result is different from what you expected, first make sure your

  # scanner is powered up and properly connected to your computer.

  # No SCSI scanners found. If you expected something different, make sure that

  # you have loaded a kernel SCSI driver for your SCSI adapter.

found USB scanner (vendor=0x04a9 [Canon], product=0x220d [CanoScan], chip=LM9832/3) at libusb:001:002

  # Your USB scanner was (probably) detected. It may or may not be supported by

  # SANE. Try scanimage -L and read the backend's manpage.

  # Not checking for parallel port scanners.

  # Most Scanners connected to the parallel port or other proprietary ports

  # can't be detected by this program.

  # You may want to run this program as root to find all devices. Once you

  # found the scanner devices, be sure to adjust access permissions as

  # necessary.

angelus@gentoo ~ $

```

```
angelus@gentoo ~ $ scanimage -L

No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different,

check that the scanner is plugged in, turned on and detected by the

sane-find-scanner tool (if appropriate). Please read the documentation

which came with this software (README, FAQ, manpages).

angelus@gentoo ~ $

```

Gruppen in denen der User ist:

```
angelus@gentoo ~ $ groups

lp wheel floppy audio cdrom video games usb users angelus scanner plugdev vboxusers

angelus@gentoo ~ $

```

Ausgabe der /etc/udev/rules.d/99-libsane.rules

```
# Canon CanoScan N670U/N676U/LiDE20

SYSFS{idVendor}=="04a9", SYSFS{idProduct}=="220d", MODE="660", GROUP="scanner"
```

Ausgabe von make.conf

```
# Anpassung für Kooka, XSane, Sane-Backends

SANE_BACKENDS="plustek"

```

Ausgabe von equery

```
[ Searching for package 'sane' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] media-gfx/sane-backends-1.0.18-r2 (0)

angelus@gentoo ~ $      
```

----------

## root_tux_linux

emerge -C sane-backends

rm  alles was mit sane zu tun hat

emerge sane-backends

revdep-rebuild

works ^^

komisches ding

----------

## l3u

Hatt ich auch vor einiger Zeit mit nem Canon LiDE 25 ... ich hab damals sogar nen Bugreport geschrieben. War wohl aber ein ebenso obskures Problem und hat sich dann irgendwie von selbst erledigt ...

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Hatt ich auch vor einiger Zeit mit nem Canon LiDE 25 ... ich hab damals sogar nen Bugreport geschrieben. War wohl aber ein ebenso obskures Problem und hat sich dann irgendwie von selbst erledigt ...

 

yoah ab und an ist es echt komisch...

----------

## belbono

Hallo,

ich mach an dieser stelle mal einen neuen anfang.

ich hab hier ne scanner-printer all-in-one lösung von hp (psc 950)

leider konnt ich den bisher nicht zum laufen bringen.

der scanner wird über usb angeschlossen.

das system scheint ihn schon mal wenigstens zu kennen wie man hier sehen kann:

```
lsusb

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 007 Device 003: ID 03f0:1e11 Hewlett-Packard PSC-950

Bus 007 Device 002: ID 046d:c219 Logitech, Inc. 

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 003 Device 003: ID 046d:c025 Logitech, Inc. MX500 Optical Mouse

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 045e:00dd Microsoft Corp. 

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

```

dann habe ich xsane, sane-frontend und sane-backends installiert (backends mit usb flag). libieee1284, was hier im thread erwähnt is, habe ich auch drauf.

die erwähnten kernel-settings für usb habe ich auch so gesetzt.

was das emergen von sane-backends angeht, so habe ich mal gelesen, dass man da ne Variable angeben muss. Für meinen Fall habe ich 

SANE_BACKENDS="hpaio"

gefunden. Wenn ich das allerdings in der make.conf gesetzt hab is der emerge von sane-backends fehlgeschlagen.

ich kann auch keinen scanner in sane finden:

```

 sane-find-scanner 

  # sane-find-scanner will now attempt to detect your scanner. If the

  # result is different from what you expected, first make sure your

  # scanner is powered up and properly connected to your computer.

[...]

  # No USB scanners found. If you expected something different, make sure that

  # you have loaded a kernel driver for your USB host controller and have setup

  # the USB system correctly. See man sane-usb for details.

[...]

```

was muss ich noch tun damit der scanner auch unterlinux funktioniert ?

----------

## firefly

ne suche nach PSC-950 + linux + scanner hat folgendes ergeben:

http://www.willemer.de/informatik/unix/liscan.htm

----------

## belbono

Ich war n bisschen schnell mit dem schreiben. In den Suchresultaten war unter diesem Thread noch einer, der mich noch ein wenig weiter gebracht hat:

Das Paket 'hplip' habe ich mal installiert. So wie es dort beschrieben ist, sind da auch Treiber drin.

Jedenfalls hab ich dadurch auch rausbekommen, wo dieser Parameter 'hpaio' hingehört.

Nämlich nach /etc/sane.d/dll.conf. Dort ist er jetzt auch gesetzt.

Leider findet 'sane-find-scanner noch immer keinen Scanner.

War das jetzt sinnlos, oder hab ich noch etwas vergessen ?

@firefly

Habe das unter diesem Link aufgeführte ausprobiert. Hat leider nichts gebracht.

immerhin bekomme ich jetzt aber schon eine positive Ausgabe mehr:

```

scanimage -L

device `hpaio:/usb/PSC_950?serial=MY29AE31NDWP' is a Hewlett-Packard PSC_950 all-in-one

```

Mehr aber leider noch nicht.

----------

